# Old Style A2



## Katdaddy (May 5, 2007)

What would be the value of an old style A2 in good condition?


----------



## Illum (May 5, 2007)

$135-$150 used [some are marked higher but after a few price bumps they're usually sold in this range :thinking:

some reason all older threads selling four flat sided A2s go in this region
I bought mine for $125, but I doubt threads like that exist anymore

Theres no benchmarks that I know of, but usually a reasonable rational on how much the owner values on it or would want from it. [Thats why I never sold any lights, I mean jeez, trying to put a price on a priceless item you keep for sentimental reasons is harder than it looks]


hope this helps, cheers


----------



## DM51 (May 5, 2007)

I would agree with Illum - $140, maybe $150 if it's in very good condition and you really like it.


----------



## carrot (May 5, 2007)

Most people make no distinction (in price, especially) between the new and old styles, as the only "real" difference is the external design. Personally I prefer the looks of the old style...


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (May 5, 2007)

Greetings!

I've only purchased one of the old-style A2s, and I paid the same for it as I have for all my others (somewhere in the $115-$135 range). After using it, though, I would personally be willing to pay a $5-$10 premium for an old-style over the new, I just seem to be able to hold on to it better... and I think it looks better too.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## JNewell (May 5, 2007)

I agree on preference for the 4-square body, both for the L1 and the A2 (and other lights as well). I like the way they handle better, and they seem smaller, though that's mostly illusion.


----------



## Illum (May 5, 2007)

JNewell said:


> I agree on preference for the 4-square body, both for the L1 and the A2 (and other lights as well). I like the way they handle better, and they seem smaller, though that's mostly illusion.



actually...there is in fact a couple grams worth of difference between the new and old A2s


----------



## JNewell (May 6, 2007)

> a couple grams worth of difference



I think that'll fit under the heading of "mostly"...


----------



## leukos (May 6, 2007)

I'm a square body fan as well. Two of my three A2's have the four flat sides.


----------



## Illum (May 6, 2007)

we need to stop digging up size15s pics and post some of our own

I'll throw mine in for the heck of it






carrot said:


> Most people make no distinction (in price, especially) between the new and old styles, as the only "real" difference is the external design. Personally I prefer the looks of the old style...



erm....the earlier versions of A2s have more purple LEDs than recent models. my guess was back then Nichia CS were used and now these are different :thinking:


----------



## greenLED (May 6, 2007)

+1 on liking the square bodies better.

Illum, do you have side-by-side pic comparisons of this tint difference you're talking about? I've yet to see it first hand, but I've had at least 3 people ask me about it (either tint or brightness differences). I've checked several times with SF (to get different CS reps) and they assure me the LED bins haven't changed :shrug: (which, if you think about it, doesn't quite make sense unless certain assumptions are made).


----------



## Wetterman (May 7, 2007)

So when did they change the body design?


----------



## JJH (May 7, 2007)

Does the old style A2 have a larger diameter battery tube to accomodate rechargeable batteries (similar to the U2 new & old differences)?
Thanks,
JJ


----------



## greenLED (May 7, 2007)

nope.


----------



## DM51 (May 7, 2007)

Actually, my old-style A2 bodies DO have a slightly larger internal diameter than new ones. There's only a very small difference, but there is one. If I put one of AW's RCR123s into an old body I am confident I would be able to get it out again, but in a new body the fit is so tight I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## js (May 7, 2007)

+1 on prefering the square body A2 to the newer rounded one. But I like that one as well -- just prefer the older.


----------



## Illum (May 7, 2007)

kinda odd to think with so many of us favors the old square design why did Surefire have to change it?, but I suppose PK knows whats best oo:


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (May 7, 2007)

Greetings!



Illum_the_nation said:


> kinda odd to think with so many of us favors the old square design why did Surefire have to change it?, but I suppose PK knows whats best oo:



My guess is that it's a combination of production yields as well as product ruggedness. The new 3-Sided design cuts less metal off the body, making the walls thicker and less likely to "cut through" during production if the center hole is not aligned perfectly. The resulting flashlight is also quite a bit harder to break in half from a mechanical standpoint, due to the 3-sided asymetrical geometry.

It's hard to argue that the newer 3-sided A2 is not the better mechanical design... but there's just something aesthetic about the old design that most people seem to like better. The older design also seems to be more "grippy", at least to me.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## Wetterman (May 11, 2007)

Wetterman said:


> So when did they change the body design?



Does anyone know?


----------



## lightplay22 (May 11, 2007)

+1 for the square sides, it just feels better in my hand than the new one.


----------



## Illum (May 14, 2007)

greenLED said:


> Illum, do you have side-by-side pic comparisons of this tint difference you're talking about? I've yet to see it first hand



here you go GreenLED
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/162070


----------



## jumpstat (May 14, 2007)

Yep the four sided body version is more handsome than the current round body. Even the L1 with four sided body looks meaner than what I currently own, the round body.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 29, 2007)

Wetterman said:


> So when did they change the body design?


 
Sometime in 2006, I believe.

I don't own a newer A2 (yet ), but I also prefer the older flat-sided body over the round one. However, I do like the slightly crenelated bezel of the current version.

(sorry to resurrect this old thread...)


----------



## matthewdanger (Aug 29, 2007)

I just sold an old style A2 in decent shape for 110$. No one would touch it at 120$. It seems that they often don't move until they get below 110$ in the Marketplace.


----------



## Illum (Aug 29, 2007)

you sold another one for $105?
I didnt see it....$110 was already a good deal for me:huh:

im surprised at A2s failing to retain their value over the years...there was a period when A2s are selling so well on the forum that $130 was considered a deal...now its same as your experience: "no one would touch it at $120"

I suppose [if surefires looking at this] this could be an indication that more improvements on the A2 should be considered [I can't think of any expect an addition of resistors to the LED ring so they're not driven as hard as they are now


----------



## matthewdanger (Aug 29, 2007)

You're right! I meant 110$.


----------



## Wetterman (Aug 29, 2007)

Illum_the_nation:
You can't get rid of them for $130 if you can get a new one from ebay for less.


----------



## Max Brightness (Aug 29, 2007)

I picked up an older style A2 w/green LEDs for $110 on the B&S a few weeks ago. It was like brand new. Compared to my round body A2, I also prefer the square body.


----------



## Illum (Aug 30, 2007)

so uh Matt...why exactly did you sell your square A2 again?


----------



## greenLED (Aug 30, 2007)

matthewdanger said:


> I just sold an old style A2 in decent shape for 110$. No one would touch it at 120$. It seems that they often don't move until they get below 110$ in the Marketplace.


Yeah, that seems the approximate going price right now.


----------



## matthewdanger (Aug 30, 2007)

Who says it was my only one. 

In my humble opinion the square body with long clip is tough to beat.


----------



## Illum (Aug 30, 2007)

matthewdanger said:


> Who says it was my only one.
> 
> In my humble opinion the square body with long clip is tough to beat.



you wouldn't be a secret competitor of Bawko/DM51 would you?
I'm getting there


----------



## DM51 (Aug 30, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> you wouldn't be a secret competitor of Bawko/DM51 would you?
> I'm getting there


OHO!!! Lol, wait till that ol' Bird gets back and hears about this!


----------



## Illum (Aug 30, 2007)

DM51 said:


> OHO!!! Lol, wait till that ol' Bird gets back and hears about this!



your in the lead you know...not bawkooo:
o humble one who welds _multiple _A2-BKs:twothumbs:naughty:


----------



## DM51 (Aug 31, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> dual A2-BKs


 
Dual? They seem to be quite sociable little things. Here they are with a friend.






Incidentally that box (Otterbox model 2000) is nicely padded, 100% waterproof and fits 3 x A2s perfectly.

Oh, there's going to be a lot of squawking and the feathers are going to fly when that ol' Bird gets back...


----------



## Illum (Aug 31, 2007)

do you run your A2s through batteries or are they shelf queens?

all of mine have scratches and ran through a couple sets of cells...I buy them that way


----------



## DM51 (Aug 31, 2007)

They all get some use, but as these 3 all have white LEDs I rotate them, and as you know I have HA nat ones too, in the other colors. They'll get more use when I get my Aviatrix rings for them - one will be 1xUV,2xW, another 1xDkRed,2xW, another 1xG,2xW...


----------



## Illum (Aug 31, 2007)

bumping the thread back on topic before the admin pops in

as far as I know adding aviatrix rings not only boosts the sell price but a bag fat improvement to the original tint

does bawko make single stage same color units? I want smjLEDs to replace the stock



matthewdanger said:


> Who says it was my only one.
> 
> In my humble opinion the square body with long clip is tough to beat.



probably why fnmag's having a hard time selling his
I guess I've just got used to seeing it with a long clip...when I saw a short clip version on surefire's catalog I thought something was not quite right....its like driving a car with only 3 wheels


----------



## Illum (Aug 31, 2007)

double post


----------



## DM51 (Aug 31, 2007)

Yes, he does. I think they're cheaper than the 2-stage ones. You'd have to look at his Aviatrix sales thread. He uses THC3 LEDs, and he sets the circuitry to be compatible for use with 2xR123s as well as primaries.


----------



## Wetterman (Aug 31, 2007)

I have only these two. Don't prefer either for their shape. They feel the same on my big hands.


----------



## LED61 (Aug 31, 2007)

oo: You wouldn't happen to have one of these for sale would you ?




DM51 said:


> Dual? They seem to be quite sociable little things. Here they are with a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DM51 (Aug 31, 2007)

LED61 said:


> oo: You wouldn't happen to have one of these for sale would you ?


I'm afraid not, but I already saw your WTB thread in B/S/T and I'll let you know if I hear of one. They are rare, but they do come up from time to time. I just got lucky.


----------



## Illum (Aug 31, 2007)

I think its safe to say that for the A2 collector in most of us have issues :lolsign:








my growing collection.....


----------



## greenLED (Aug 31, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> ...my growing collection.....


Funny that you say that. I've been fighting the urge to get one for many moons now.


----------



## Illum (Aug 31, 2007)

greenLED said:


> Funny that you say that. I've been fighting the urge to get one for many moons now.



probably don't want to start...this I won't agree with carrot that its "never too late to start"

When I need incandescent illumination, anywhere anytime, strike of the moment...I want 100% coming out of the light when I engage it, no excuses!

the A2 does this quite well compared to that mag3D with Magnum xenon and old batteries that can't surpass the output of a standard minimag, the A2 has a place on the car for it....only draw back is I can't use it to pound nails or as a beater light when I need it. 

speaking of the minimag, ironically my minimag [auroralite] beats the pants off the A2s....very ironic yes, but only us flashaholics will think of it as irony...mag vs surefire


----------



## Nathan (Sep 2, 2007)

Wetterman said:


> I have only these two. Don't prefer either for their shape. They feel the same on my big hands.


 
Wetterman,
I noticed that the bottom one has the flat-sided body AND a crenelated bezel. Was this A2 purchased this way or assembled from parts?


----------



## leukos (Sep 2, 2007)

The serial number on that flatsided A2 looks abnormal.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 3, 2007)

leukos said:


> The serial number on that flatsided A2 looks abnormal.


You mean the '4'? Most of the 4s in my flat-sided ones have 'closed' tops, but a couple have an open-top 4 like that. Round-bodied ones seem to have the open-top 4 in the serial # and in the patent #s.


----------



## Illum (Sep 3, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Wetterman,
> I noticed that the bottom one has the flat-sided body AND a crenelated bezel. Was this A2 purchased this way or assembled from parts?



it could be a new bezel either replaced by a previous owner or surefire to fix an old one

good question though.



leukos said:


> The serial number on that flatsided A2 looks abnormal.


if your referring to mine yeah...its odd since I've never seen serial numbers been this tightly clumped together, I looked at it really really close to distinguish the serial as A13059...."3" and 0 was connected and 059 was connected making it appear to be 069

from my eyes it could be either A19059, A19069, A13059, A13069 

heres some pics [they are big, btw]


----------



## Wetterman (Sep 4, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Wetterman,
> I noticed that the bottom one has the flat-sided body AND a crenelated bezel. Was this A2 purchased this way or assembled from parts?



That's the way I bought it NIB.


----------



## Wetterman (Sep 4, 2007)

IMO the latest flat sided A2's came with crenelated bezels. 
I guess size15's has more reliable info on that.
I've seen a few posted pictures of exactly the same configurations of A2's here also, haven't you? Mine came that way in sealed box when I bought it. 
The batteries had 04-2014 exp date on them so I guess it was made in 2004 so it must be one of the latest.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 4, 2007)

I guess I thought the flat bezel always went with flat-sided bodies.

But it makes sense now that I think about it. The bezels and bodies are machined separately. The old bodies and bezels probably had different inventory levels, and SF just assembled A2's until the older parts were depleted.

Just my guess, though...


----------



## DM51 (Sep 4, 2007)

Of my flat-sided A2s, only 4 have flat bezels (3 of those are HA-BK). The others are all crenelated.


----------



## LED61 (Nov 11, 2007)

I have for sure decided--not long after I got my round body A2--that the square body is the one I definitely like more. Here's why:


It looks a lot nicer
It is slender and classier
The engravings are much nicer--look at the streamline below "digital plus series"
It is lighter and easier to hold "cigar style"


----------



## PolishSumgai (Aug 13, 2009)

I just picked up a used 4 sided A2 on a forum for $50 delivered, reading this thread I guess I did good


----------



## LED61 (Aug 13, 2009)

For sure you got a steal, mind posting a pic ? I´m turning green.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 13, 2009)

PolishSumgai said:


> I just picked up a used 4 sided A2 on a forum for $50 delivered, reading this thread I guess I did good


Wow. Even if that A2 had all its ano scraped off and had been run over by a squadron of tanks, it would still be a great deal. Congratulations!


----------



## Chrontius (Aug 14, 2009)

I paid ... $70-79 for mine, essentially new without box.

It's since started (slowly) collecting character marks, but it's slowed down since I bought her a proper holster.

I thought mine was a steal -- what forum was this, Sumgai?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2009)

PolishSumgai said:


> I just picked up a used 4 sided A2 on a forum for $50 delivered, reading this thread I guess I did good



:thumbsup:


----------



## grumbler (Oct 5, 2010)

I just purchased a NIB 4 flats A2 from gottawearshades, and it's on its way now, and I'm excited for it, but I have a question: 
in the 2002 SureFire catalog, the A2 is listed at 60 lumens, 6.9'' long, with a 1'' bezel. The surefire website has the current (3 side rounded, I believe) A2 at 50 lumens, 5.5'' long, and a 1.13'' bezel.

I was looking through this thread and I nobody has mentioned any differences in length or bezel diameter between the 3 and 4 sided models. And because I can't wait for my A2 to arrive, my question is:

Were there different generations of 4 flats A2s, or did the 2002 catalog have incorrect (possibly pre-release?) information?

Here's a PDF of the 2002 catalog: http://home.comcast.net/~rdh10/http/Surefire/Surefire-2002-Ill.pdf
(the catalog is a great read anyway. surefire stuff has come a long way in eight years!)

Thanks!

edit: also, will it come with a lanyard?


edit2: in case anyone was wondering, it's the same 5.5'' length as my LX2 and it did come with a lanyard. Also the bezel is crenelated.


----------



## LE6920 (Dec 28, 2011)

grumbler said:


> I just purchased a NIB 4 flats A2 from gottawearshades, and it's on its way now, and I'm excited for it, but I have a question:
> in the 2002 SureFire catalog, the A2 is listed at 60 lumens, 6.9'' long, with a 1'' bezel. The surefire website has the current (3 side rounded, I believe) A2 at 50 lumens, 5.5'' long, and a 1.13'' bezel.
> 
> I was looking through this thread and I nobody has mentioned any differences in length or bezel diameter between the 3 and 4 sided models. And because I can't wait for my A2 to arrive, my question is:
> ...





While reading through all the old A2 threads to try and soak in info, I noticed the link to the catalog you posted shows an A2 version I have never seen before. "A2 Digital Fusion Series"? The bezel also looks like an E2E bezel. I see lots of light in the catalog that I have never seen in person. I have to wonder if many never made it to production, or at least not in that form. The L1 also has a different bezel, more like a E1E style. 

Very Interesting, and poses more questions!


----------

